# Is This one of ya'll??????



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

:bigok:


----------



## oldmanbrute (Apr 15, 2009)

bet they drove off in a stretched brute


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Ha Ha My big ******* wedding !! They actually taped two episodes of that show right down the road from my house..LOL


----------



## crom a zone (Feb 25, 2010)

wtf!!!! my wife is cheating on me....


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

She's a looker but I'll bet she has *that* switch somewhere. You guys know the switch I'm talking about. It's the one that when it's flipped, she goes from sexy to biotch in .2 seconds. 

Never mind, all women have that switch. Forget I said anything.


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

I wonder who he rented his tux from.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

IBBruin said:


> She's a looker but I'll bet she has *that* switch somewhere. You guys know the switch I'm talking about. It's the one that when it's flipped, she goes from sexy to biotch in .2 seconds.
> 
> Never mind, all women have that switch. Forget I said anything.


HEY!!!! :nutkick:








You KNOW I'm as sweet as you can get it


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> :bigok:


I really hope that's just a prom outfit and not a wedding picture


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

J2! said:


> Ha Ha My big ******* wedding !! They actually taped two episodes of that show right down the road from my house..LOL


i heard that j2. its supposed to come on soon.
i saw the first one they did in our state.


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Cabela's has those. Comes with complimentary shot gun shell key chain. Dont buy the one from bass pro, its junk! :34:


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

IBBruin said:


> She's a looker but I'll bet she has *that* switch somewhere. You guys know the switch I'm talking about. It's the one that when it's flipped, she goes from sexy to biotch in .2 seconds.
> 
> Never mind, all women have that switch. Forget I said anything.


heck i think the last one i had was defective... i guess the switch got stuck in the on position! ohwell i traded her in on a new model lol


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

phreebsd said:


> i heard that j2. its supposed to come on soon.
> i saw the first one they did in our state.


 It was on last weekend, both of them back to back, they will come on again soon I'm sure.. LOL One in Deatsville and one in Verbena..LMAO


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

the one in deatsville is a bit much lol....that aint ******* thats hillbillish lol....i mean how is your friend gonna wear your wifes weding dress before she even wears it hahaha


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

There was one in Alabama a year or 2 ago as well... Girl married her adopted brother


----------



## bigdigger1527 (Dec 1, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> There was one in Alabama a year or 2 ago as well... Girl married her adopted brother


hsnapkidsanim:


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Polaris425 said:


> There was one in Alabama a year or 2 ago as well... Girl married her adopted brother


 Yep that was the one in Verbena.. LOL But I think she was the adopted one..Might be another one !!!!


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

byrd said:


> heck i think the last one i had was defective... i guess the switch got stuck in the on position! ohwell i traded her in on a new model lol


 Think mines on 89% of the time.


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

Polaris425 said:


> There was one in Alabama a year or 2 ago as well... Girl married her adopted brother


 
Is that how yall do things up there???? I stopped by Tuscaloosa back in july and I knew something wasn't right. ha kidding :fart:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ NAH! Not here, some small town...


----------

